# Taking credit for apples and peaches ...



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

I think peaches are mainly wind pollinated but I'm sure bees help, but I never see them working my trees. Our set usually is more weather dependent, if it's not cold, rainy, and windy during bloom we get good set.


----------



## Deadeye351 (Jun 15, 2010)

Its YOUR FAULT!!!! just take the thanks


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

When nothing is blooming but he peach trees my bees do work on them bringing in orange
pollen into their hives. I think you have good neighbors there. Keep up the good job.
And do prepare them well for this coming long and cold winter.


----------

